# Security Update .NET KB2894854 (W2k8R2) insistently returns Esteemed readers



## Ivan_13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Esteemed readers
After updating multiple times a server with W2k8R2, the Security Update for .NET KB2894854 becomes available over and over again in WU (control panel). Why is this happening?
Apparantly .NET version installed is 4.5.52022.

Thanks for your time.

Faithfully,
Ivan


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Have you checked Event Viewer for any error codes?


----------



## Ivan_13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok, i did some cross-post. But I didn't knew what this would imply, as Excelguru states. How can we work this out? My apologies.
@lochlomonder, will check. Any particular event type ?
Ivan


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

> Any particular event type ?


No, that's what we're trying to ascertain. Try installing the update, and then go back to Event Viewer and check for any error codes around the time you tried to install it.


----------



## Ivan_13 (Aug 19, 2015)

I found 5 entries from different time point. All same message: *Installation Successful: Windows successfully installed the following update: Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 and 4.5.1 on Windows 7, Vista, Server 2008, Server 2008 R2 x64 (KB2894854)*


----------

